# Confused????



## Allie1971

Hey! My name is Allie and I live in sunny(?) Wales. Hubby and I have been thinking for the last 12 months about a life in another country - I am a secondary school teacher and he's in IT. The main thing stopping us (apart from being away from close family) is my problem of finding a job as I cannot afford not to work. I teach Home Ec, and so far my job search has been unsuccessful. However, a position has come up in a school in Auckland. NZ has never been a country I have thought about, due to the distance.My husband is happy to move wherever (has lived all over due to a past navy career). I have submitted my CV, at the moment just to see if I am selected for an interview. Would love to hear from any expats who have made the move and hear their views on their decision to go and why. Am expecting to hear both positive and negative, but to be honest, have heard mainly negative (poor wages, poor housing etc).

Allie x


----------



## SNH

I would honestly just give it a go - you've got nothing to lose!!

I've taken the plunge and spent time living and working in less than ideal countries - like India and Korea - but I'm one to take any and every opportunity. If you dislike something you can always move on - or back.

Like I suggested in another thread, try movetonz.org for a helpful view of the country. This forum can get very negative about New Zealand, and I don't think that's a fair or balanced view.

The biggest mistake British people make when moving to New Zealand (or Australia) is that they think it's just an 'extension of the Empire'. The culture shock becomes severe because these places really are so very different to Britain (I've lived at both ends of the world).

Give it a go, and make the most of your opportunity. That is my advice.


----------



## Allie1971

Thank you for your reply!
Thats what I think! Do you have any children? I have a nearly 13 yr od son and I have briefly mentioned the possibility of moving abroad and he is adamant he doesnt want to go. He is very close to his grandparents, sees them practically everyday.

Allie




SNH said:


> I would honestly just give it a go - you've got nothing to lose!!
> 
> I've taken the plunge and spent time living and working in less than ideal countries - like India and Korea - but I'm one to take any and every opportunity. If you dislike something you can always move on - or back.
> 
> Like I suggested in another thread, try movetonz.org for a helpful view of the country. This forum can get very negative about New Zealand, and I don't think that's a fair or balanced view.
> 
> The biggest mistake British people make when moving to New Zealand (or Australia) is that they think it's just an 'extension of the Empire'. The culture shock becomes severe because these places really are so very different to Britain (I've lived at both ends of the world).
> 
> Give it a go, and make the most of your opportunity. That is my advice.


----------



## Marcelle

Allie1971 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> Thats what I think! Do you have any children? I have a nearly 13 yr od son and I have briefly mentioned the possibility of moving abroad and he is adamant he doesnt want to go. He is very close to his grandparents, sees them practically everyday.
> 
> Allie


Hi Allie
Been looking at past questions on the forum and saw yours. My family and I have just moved to Christchurch from Manchester in the UK(end of September). Our children are aged 14, 17 and 20. When we first broached the idea of emigrating they were all in agreement and they continued to feel that way once we arrived. However after a couple of weeks our youngest started to have doubts. She was missing all her friends and family back in England. At this point we had still not got her into a school. Had to decide where we wanted to live first. She even started making plans to move back when she was 16 !! Then we got her into a school. The difference it made was amazing. Within a couple of days she'd made some new friends. After about 10 days at school she decided that she wanted to stay here after all. I think that is the answer really. Get your school age children into school as soon as possible.
You do miss family and friends but the internet is a marvellous thing. If you and the grandparents have a computer each your son can talk to and see them on a daily basis Once you get your head round the time difference !! I know it's not the same as being there but it comes a close second. Anyway hope I've been of some help.
Good luck
Marcelle


----------



## juleswales

Hi Allie
We are also from sunny Wales….. and moved out here to Christchurch without visiting with 3 children nearly 4 years ago.
We agree with Marcelle by getting the kids into School asap as we did and have never looked back.
Angela and Jules


----------



## allkiwi

*So true Marcelle.*

........ after a couple of weeks our youngest started to have doubts. She was missing all her friends and family back in England. At this point we had still not got her into a school. Had to decide where we wanted to live first. She even started making plans to move back when she was 16 !! 

Well I'm a kiwi, was born here and love the place. However like most kiwis we like to travel. In fact NZ is only 2nd to Ireland for the largest percentage of its population overseas at any one time. I guess its the only way you really appreciate what you have, and how lucky you are.


Then we got her into a school. The difference it made was amazing. Within a couple of days she'd made some new friends. After about 10 days at school she decided that she wanted to stay here after all. I think that is the answer really. Get your school age children into school as soon as possible.

I had exactly the same experience 13 years ago. I was based in Sydney, which for a kiwi is almost just around the corner, and an offer (too good to turn down) came up but it involved moving to Cairns up north in QLD, about 2800kms away!

Anyway, ...long story short, both teenage girls hated me for the first few weeks.
Then after a period they did change and actually started to appreciate the new environment. In time it was agreed by all parties the decision to move was a great one.

You do miss family and friends but the internet is a marvellous thing. If you and the grandparents have a computer each your son can talk to and see them on a daily basis 

Am aware of what you are speaking about here to. I think if an older "non-computer savvy" couple move here and don't take advantage of the internet then yes they will find it difficult just talking on the telephone.

All the best, and if I can answer any queries or provide further info, just ask.

All the best
David


----------



## TGM

SNH said:


> I would honestly just give it a go - you've got nothing to lose!!
> 
> I've taken the plunge and spent time living and working in less than ideal countries - like India and Korea - but I'm one to take any and every opportunity. If you dislike something you can always move on - or back.
> 
> Like I suggested in another thread, try movetonz.org for a helpful view of the country. This forum can get very negative about New Zealand, and I don't think that's a fair or balanced view.
> 
> The biggest mistake British people make when moving to New Zealand (or Australia) is that they think it's just an 'extension of the Empire'. The culture shock becomes severe because these places really are so very different to Britain (I've lived at both ends of the world).
> 
> Give it a go, and make the most of your opportunity. That is my advice.




Actually I think this forum does give a fair and balanced view, it's one of the very few on the web that isn't afraid to let people be open and honest. 

The ''unbalanced' NZ forums are the ones to steer clear of IMO. 

You probably know the sort I mean - where anyone who posts something negative gets jumped on and ground into the dirt. This is the problem with sites who that have sponsors to keep happy (afterall, they do pay the bills) or that are run by people who also make a living from migrant re-settlement services.

I would advise great caution in putting any store by forums where only the good aspects of NZ life are encouraged. This is the real world that we live in isn't it - nowhere is perfect and NZ certainly has a long way to go before it is.

Why are so many people so dissatisfied with NZ that they are leaving for Australia in droves?

And the days of the Empire statement is hardly appropriate in this day and age, neither is it just the Brits that are leaving NZ without so much as a glance over their shoulders.


----------



## travellingcanuck

I can't really help with the move - I'm a Canadian teacher in a comprehensive in Coventry. But, my visa is soon to pass and I'm looking for somewhere to go - use the teacher recuitment services - e.g. Select, Oasis, etc. They will help, Select told me that they could even set up a sponsorship visa. Sounds like teachers are in demand.


----------



## LadyMandy

Allie1971 said:


> Hey! My name is Allie and I live in sunny(?) Wales. Hubby and I have been thinking for the last 12 months about a life in another country - I am a secondary school teacher and he's in IT. The main thing stopping us (apart from being away from close family) is my problem of finding a job as I cannot afford not to work. I teach Home Ec, and so far my job search has been unsuccessful. However, a position has come up in a school in Auckland. NZ has never been a country I have thought about, due to the distance.My husband is happy to move wherever (has lived all over due to a past navy career). I have submitted my CV, at the moment just to see if I am selected for an interview. Would love to hear from any expats who have made the move and hear their views on their decision to go and why. Am expecting to hear both positive and negative, but to be honest, have heard mainly negative (poor wages, poor housing etc).
> 
> Allie x


Hi Allie, 
my name is Mandy and we have been here 5 years, yes the wages are less, yes housing is different, you need to appreciate that New Zealand is a foriegn country, the same as France , Italy etc except that they speak English. However having said that it is much better than the UK especially now there is a credit crunch on. We came back for a visit in August and we really appreciated the fact that we had emmigrated. It can be harder here but we have very few regrets other than missing family, the lifestyle is better, free easier especially if you have kids, so many more opportunities experiences etc. No change is easy but we feel it has been the best decision we ever made, we may be poorer financially but the life we have gained is richer.
good luck
Mandy


----------



## travellingcanuck

Hi LadyMandy,

Can I ask if you are a teacher in NZ? I'm eager to go - apparently Auckland is the place...? Do you know how it compares to the UK? And yes, you are absolutely right - everyone who thinks it's expensive in NZ should check out costs in the UK.


----------



## LadyMandy

travellingcanuck said:


> Hi LadyMandy,
> 
> Can I ask if you are a teacher in NZ? I'm eager to go - apparently Auckland is the place...? Do you know how it compares to the UK? And yes, you are absolutely right - everyone who thinks it's expensive in NZ should check out costs in the UK.


No I am not a teacher but I can try and find out the wage levels for you. I personally do not like Auckland that was where we were when we first arrived. But if you want big city life Auckland has it all and some great beaches as well.
cheers
Mandy


----------



## FrancisJames

The North Shore beaches are the best in New Zealand, they (and the vibe of Auckland) are what drew us to the North Shore. Most of them are pretty safe for young kids too.


----------



## UK2NZ

Hi Allie,
Me & my partner moved here from wales on new years eve, i may be a little premature seeing as ive only been here 11 days but so far so good.
Wages MAY be less but you will know that b 4 you take a job offer, we heard the same but my partner was offered a job which actually works out to quite a bit more than in UK, so i guess its where you look 7 what you are earning now.
We've also found that cars are a lot cheaper to buy and eating out is cheaper too!
Food (in supermarkets) can vary, it just depends where you go.
I cant really comment on houses just yet as weve just found somewhere to rent & move there this wk end (but i can say that its a lot cheaper than rent we would have paid in uk-maybe we were lucky.
We left because my partner was actually made redundant and we were looking to lose everything we had gained in Wales (house,car etc) so we had reason to move on ward & upwards, we dont have children so only had our selves to consider.
I just wanted to say good luck with what ever decision you make & if you have any questions reg visa etc pls ask,
Laura


----------

